# ¿por que crees que son necesarias las fuerzas armadas en peru?



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pero es que no solo me quejo del peru!! tambien me parece una estupidez que cualquier pais en sudamerica tenga armamentos.....no somos foco de nada...no tenemos problemas realmente serios con ningun pais...solo argentina con sus malvinas..que es un conflicto que solo tienen los argentinos..asi como nosotros con los chilenos...solo se ve el conflicto por un lado..y no es correspondido...osea..es una tonteria...no se dan cuenta que en verdad no estamos solos y si ecuador se volviera loco y empezara a disparar a todos lados....no necesitariamos 2 barcotes como los que han comprado? si el miedo que tienen es con ecuador...estense seguros que hace muuuucho que tienen mas que suficiente para reventarlo ..si eso es lo que quieren...con chile ni se quieran meter porque ellos son tan armamentistas como peru...y con mas plata osea que compran cosas mucho mejores q lo q compran los peruanos....nose que tanta cosa piensan hacer....para que seguir comprando par aque seguir gastando tanto..manteniendo tanto cachibache....en verdad furezas armadas son necesarias..pero jamas tan enormes como la peruana que creo que es la mas grande de sudamerica :S


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Un pais que ha perdido territorio con los cinco paises que limita, que a lo largo de su historia ha tenido y sigue teniendo problemas con sus vecinos, es necesario tener una respetable fuerzas armadas, acaso nadie ha estudiado historia, la ultima guerra que hemos tenido ha sido con ecuador hace menos de 10 años, y todavia hay gente tonta que piensa que no es necesario, entonces diganle eso a los americanos....


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Somos tercero en tamaño...y bueno deberiamos tener una fuerza armada buena y no tan grande tampoco porque hay mejores cosas en que gastar el dinero.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro que si, el problema es que aqui la corrupcion tambien alcanza las fuerzas armadas, creo que mas del 30% del dinero destinado a las FFAA se va en sueldos de militares, que huevada, como en toda entidad estatal, se debe matar a tanto corrupto que existe...


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

y cual ha sido la ultima guerra que se ha terminado gracias a nuestras gloriosas fuerzas armadaS? que yo sepa la del cenepa se acabo porque brazil estaba como loco para firmar un acuerdo....ecuador no gano por sus armas...y peru tampoco lo hizo...asi que no me vengas...ahora las guerras se ganan en el papel..no matando soldaditos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro que si, la guerra con chile termino con un papelito que decia que teniamos que entregar tarapaca y tacna,
La guerra con Colombia termino con un papelito en que entregabamos el trapecio de Leticia.
Con brasil no hubo guerra, pero se firmo un papelito donde se entregaba un territorio equivalente a la actual ucayali.
En el ultimo conflicto con ecuador se firmo un papelito donde se le daba 37km2, claro una miseria, eso son los papelitos a los que te refieres...


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

si, muchos papelitos, ya estoy boludo de tantos papelitos........


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

skyperu34 said:


> " si vas por la calle armado, los ladrones que te vean lo pensaran mas de una vez si atacarte o no por lo que hay respeto: "ni te le acerques, porque esta bien armado".
> 
> Sin embargo, si sales desprotegido a la calle y un ladron te ve dira: "a este lo agarro, esta indefenso", te perdera respeto"
> 
> ustedes que opinan, asi pienso yo acerca de contar con las FFAA


Vos salìs a la calle armado???

Dònde vivìs? en el Far West?


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

pedro1011 said:


> Entonces éste es el planeta de los simios, porque todo el mundo (excepto un par de paisitos) tiene fuerza armada.
> Bratzo: Te propongo una cosa. Crea un thread como éste en todos los demás foros y convence a la gente de todos los países acerca de que es una estupidez armarse. Si lo logras te prometemos redactar un memorial dirigido a Toledo pidiéndole que eche a pique todas las fragatas y desarme los Mig 29. Ok?


Que no era que los MIG29 se les caian solos???


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

poroto said:


> *Vos salìs a la calle armado???*
> 
> Dònde vivìs? en el Far West?



SI, de inteligencia (antes de salir, ver por donde ir), de viveza (para escapar si hay peligro a la vista), y defensa personal (en caso no quede otra alternativa mas que enfrentar).............


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

skyperu34 said:


> SI, de inteligencia (antes de salir, ver por donde ir), de viveza (para escapar si hay peligro a la vista), y defensa personal (en caso no quede otra alternativa mas que enfrentar).............


mmmm... inteligente, viva, sabe artes marciales...  toda una Angel de Charlie...




Rok (arriba), Skyperu (abajo izq.) y OscarSCL (abajo der.).


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Claro que si, la guerra con chile termino con un papelito que decia que teniamos que entregar tarapaca y tacna,
> La guerra con Colombia termino con un papelito en que entregabamos el trapecio de Leticia.
> Con brasil no hubo guerra, pero se firmo un papelito donde se entregaba un territorio equivalente a la actual ucayali.
> En el ultimo conflicto con ecuador se firmo un papelito donde se le daba 37km2, claro una miseria, eso son los papelitos a los que te refieres...


¿37 km2 a Ecuador? Tiwinza sólo tiene un kilómetro cuadrado, mi estimado Bajopontino.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Son perdidas pero seguimos siendo el andino mas grande. Ademas, con la confederacion con Bolivia se vivio lo que seria ser mas grande y fracaso esa integracion.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo creo que este tema ya quedó bastante claro y SkyPeru lo dejó despejado en la primera página.


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

aqui en sudamerica para cuidarnos de los locos que estan en el poder, ya que esos hacen las guerras, deberian llevar a sus hijos a las guerras que ellos promueven! pienso que las guerras son economicas y que nadie les gusta!!! pero alguein se beneficia y eso habra que preguntarse..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> ¿37 km2 a Ecuador? Tiwinza sólo tiene un kilómetro cuadrado, mi estimado Bajopontino.


Cuando se firmo el tratado, las fuerzas armadas sacaron un documento donde demostraban que en realidad se cedio 37 km2, ese documento lo mostro cesar hildebrant en essa epoca...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> jblock : skyperu34 :: skyperu34 : jblock (recuerdan las analogias en los examenes de admision??)


En la gran pucp no venían preguntas tan torpes.

.
.
.

Pero igual entré a la segunda jeje


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> BUENO MIS NIÑAS MIAS TENEMOS 5 FRONTERAS CON ECUADOR,CHILE,COLOMBIA,BRAZIL Y BOLIVIA,ES MEJOR TENER FUERZAS ARMADAS A NO TENERLAS......PORCIACASO ALGÚN PAÍS (SUPUESTAMENTE HERMANO) SE TRASFORME DE CORDERITO A LOBO FEROZ EN MENOS DE UN BRINCO Y ADIOS PAMPA MIA,TODOS ESCLAVOS SIN VOZ NI VOTO ESO SERIA MUY TRISTE.....ES MEJOR DESIR AQUI PELIARÓN Y MURIERÓN VALIENTEMENTE QUE DESIR AQUI PELIARÓN Y CORRIERÓN SUTILMENTE JAJAJAJAJA NESECITAMOS MÁS APOYO Y ARMAMENTO PARA PODER SEGUIR TENIENDO BUEN PODER DE DISUACIÓN Y PORSUPUESTO LA EDUCACIÓN VA DE MANO EN MANO.....
> *POCO A POCO,PASO A PASO,SE ESTÁ CURANDO EL MAL DEL ANALFABETISMO EN NUESTRO PAÍS PERO AÚN NOS FALTA BUEN TRECHO POR RECORRER.......*


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

¿¿¿¿????


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Cuando se firmo el tratado, las fuerzas armadas sacaron un documento donde demostraban que en realidad se cedio 37 km2, ese documento lo mostro cesar hildebrant en essa epoca...


Mas que lo que muestre Hildebrand, la prueba irrefutable es el
tratado firmado por los dos paises y eso es de conocimiento
publico en donde Peru da a Ecuador en condicion de "propiedad 
privada 1 Km cuadrado"...esto significa que Ecuador no tiene 
soberania sobre este y el Peru dado que durante los ultimos
bombardeos a la zona murieron muchos jovenes ecuatorianos lo
cedia como una muestra simbolica de punto final de hostilidades.

Hildebrand es archi-conocido por presentar la noticia recontra inflada
siempre agrega toques de sarcasmo y cree mecer a su publico
con su muy conocido personaje de hombre culto....es habil..no hay duda!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, JT 69. En el caso de Tiwinza y en muchísimos otros, Hildebrandt tergiversa los hechos, en compañía de sus catastrofistas reporteras con acento español.
Ayer presentó un tétrico reportaje sobre las inversiones chilenas donde prácticamente da a entender que los chilenos nos tienen del cuello porque manejan todo el Perú a través de sus inversiones, lo cual es falso, pues los negocios en el Perú no se limitan al Banco de Trabajo, a Ripley, a Saga Falabella, etc. Las inversiones chilenas representan un porcentaje significativo, pero no la totalidad de las inversiones ni mucho menos, así que el sombrío panorama que presenta este señor y sus catastrofistas reporteras es totalmente inexistente.
Además, es totalmente sabido que Hildebrandt conduce su programa con un ojo pegado al rating, por el cual se vuelve loco, y sabe muy bien que el tema de Chile siempre jala sintonía. Y la sintonía significa para este enano contratos de miles de dólares. El no ve el interés del Perú, sino su propio bolsillo. Por eso siempre busca inflar temas y crear drama. Yo hace tiempo que no le veo, porque termino rabiando. Ahora sólo veo a Rosa María Palacios, una tipa mucho más centrada e inteligente, de la cual Hildebrandt no duda en despotricar cada vez que puede, sólo por ser su competencia. Igual que hizo con Cecilia Valenzuela cuando se convirtió en su competidora con su propio programa, después de haber sido su reportera.
No vale la pena quedarse hasta tarde para ver a este enano venenoso, ni a sus permanentes invitados: Denis Falvy, Hernán Garrido Lecca, Javier Diez Canseco o la gente de La República, todos los cuales siempre paran poniendo peros a todo lo que se hace en materia de inversión extranjera.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diste en el clavo pedro1011 cuando dices que el tema de Chile siempre jala sintonia...
y Hildebrand bien que lo sabe....sera que tambien se dedica a chantajear grupos de
poder?


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

pedro1011 said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, JT 69. En el caso de Tiwinza y en muchísimos otros, Hildebrandt tergiversa los hechos, en compañía de sus catastrofistas reporteras con acento español.
> Ayer presentó un tétrico reportaje sobre las inversiones chilenas donde prácticamente da a entender que los chilenos nos tienen del cuello porque manejan todo el Perú a través de sus inversiones, lo cual es falso, pues los negocios en el Perú no se limitan al Banco de Trabajo, a Ripley, a Saga Falabella, etc. Las inversiones chilenas representan un porcentaje significativo, pero no la totalidad de las inversiones ni mucho menos, así que el sombrío panorama que presenta este señor y sus catastrofistas reporteras es totalmente inexistente.
> Además, es totalmente sabido que Hildebrandt conduce su programa con un ojo pegado al rating, por el cual se vuelve loco, y sabe muy bien que el tema de Chile siempre jala sintonía. Y la sintonía significa para este enano contratos de miles de dólares. El no ve el interés del Perú, sino su propio bolsillo. Por eso siempre busca inflar temas y crear drama. Yo hace tiempo que no le veo, porque termino rabiando. Ahora sólo veo a Rosa María Palacios, una tipa mucho más centrada e inteligente, de la cual Hildebrandt no duda en despotricar cada vez que puede, sólo por ser su competencia. Igual que hizo con Cecilia Valenzuela cuando se convirtió en su competidora con su propio programa, después de haber sido su reportera.
> No vale la pena quedarse hasta tarde para ver a este enano venenoso, ni a sus permanentes invitados: Denis Falvy, Hernán Garrido Lecca, Javier Diez Canseco o la gente de La República, todos los cuales siempre paran poniendo peros a todo lo que se hace en materia de inversión extranjera.


Y que no era que el tal Hildebrandt era el periodista màs respetado de Perù?!?!?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Quizá lo fue algún día.


----------

